# Rechtecksignal mit TwinCat erzeugen



## borsti87 (22 Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich benötige für eine Steuerung ein Rechtecksignal mit einer Pulslänge von genau 0,1s. 
Ich habe es schon mit einer Kombination aus TON und TOF versucht.
Das Ergebnis überzeugt mich aber nicht so.
Hat da Jemand einen Tipp?

Gruß
borsti87


----------



## gravieren (22 Oktober 2009)

Hi


www.oscat.de


----------



## bonatus (23 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

der Baustein TP erzeugt einen Impuls, mit einstellbarer Länge - der ist auch in der Standart.lib.

gruß bonatus


----------



## witkatz (23 Oktober 2009)

Hi borsti87,

du kannst auch die SPS-Zyklen zählen. Das ist vielleicht nicht so elegant, manchmal aber einfacher als Timer.  

Soll das ein einmaliger Puls oder ein kontinuierlicher Takt sein? Für einen Takt könntest du auch eine separate 100ms-Task spendieren, wenn die Takterzeugung wichtig ist und du noch freie Tasken hast. In dem Falle solltest du den Taktausgang im System Manager der 100ms Task zuordnen, um die Ausgabe taktsynchron zu machen.

Gruß,
witkatz


----------



## Mobi (23 Oktober 2009)

Hi,

du kannst es auch so machen. Mache zwei TON (Einschaltverzögerung) hintereinander. Negiere den Ausgang des ersten TON und gebe den als Eingang auf den zweiten TON. Den Ausgang des zweiten TON gibst du auf den Eingang des ersten TON und von dem Ausgang des zweiten TON nimmst du dann auch den Takt, den du haben willst für deine Zwecke. Und an den PT Eingängen der beiden TONs kannst du dann deine Zeiten festlegen. So kannst du die Pulslänge und die Pausenlänge einstellen.


----------



## witkatz (23 Oktober 2009)

@Mobi:
kann man machen, keine Frage. Wenn aber Genauigkeit erforderlich ist, dann muss man die Zeitvariablen PT um die Taskzykluszeit korrigieren. Das sollte man auf jeden Fall im Quellcode dokumentieren, warum dort z.B. für den 100ms Takt PT:= t#90ms steht.

Gruß,
witkatz


----------



## Mobi (23 Oktober 2009)

@borsti: Wie genau muss es denn sein, wie groß ist die Toleranz?


----------



## borsti87 (23 Oktober 2009)

@ gravieren,

genau das habe ich gesucht Danke


----------

